# Do you Swear (curse) on the job?



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

Let's say the client likes to spount off with an f-ing this or that, do you respond with an f- that?

Same with being a sub, if the contractor wants Sh!t done, do you tell him you will get it done, or sh!t done.

Or do you not care and swear/ not swear regardless?

I am one who does not swear, regardless, not that a random word will never come out of my mouth if hammer hits thumb, but even then I try not too.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When on a secluded site with just the crew I cuss like a sailor, but when in a populated area or likelihood of a homeowner visit I try to be conscious of my language.:thumbsup:


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

I won third place in the nation in 1997 in cussing. I was really close to the national championship but a roofer from minnesota beat me out. 

On a serious note. I am a gratuitous cusser, but it has no place in a professional atmosphere. It makes you look like an amatuer...even though in East Texas if you don't cuss people think you're funny. (not funny ha ha)


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I try verry hard not to, but i fail most of the time.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

not at all. i won't/don't allow it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am the Minesota roofer he lost to


----------



## Constructive1 (Dec 31, 2007)

I try to let the client give the ratings for the show, and make sure that we never exceed their language level. Interestingly, it seems to be the high powered lady executive types that have the foulest mouths.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I try very hard not to cuss on the jobsite. I find it challenging. Growing up every house I lived in was ripped apart in some stage of remodeling, and my dad swears like a sailor when working on his house and something goes wrong.

Having said that, I think it's just asking for trouble when doing work for HO's.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I try to contain my mouth but the truth always comes spewing out.
Today was a perfect example, I start measuring the master bath wall for cabinets and find out the wall is 20" too short. "WTF"


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

****ing a right i ****ing cuss all ****ing day long at the stupid **** those stupid mother****ers do... Assholes deserve to have their **** cussed at..dumb ****s...

nah, i try not to curse to much:laughing:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Goodness, gracious no, indeed! I find it quite unnerving.:no:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I am the Minesota roofer he lost to


I believe your a Minnesota roofer because of how you spelled Minesota.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I make Andrew Dice Clay sound like a choir boy when nobody important is around. I don't have any trouble cleaning it up when clients are around.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

My wife walked by and saw this. She said I am the Chris Rock Of Contractors


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Its funny. I will not sware around clients or women. But once I am with the crew every sentence is pretty bad.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope....


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ruskent said:


> Its funny. I will not sware around clients or women. But once I am with the crew every sentence is pretty bad.



Thats cause your younger and still have some respect left in you.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

There are times when inanimate objects
*require* precise incantations
if one expects their cooperation. :whistling
There are also times when I require
self reproach which may only be expressed
in colorful terms.

I like to think of myself as in the mold
of George Washington.
One of his officers once said that he,
"Cursed until the leaves shook from the trees
and the very air turned blue!" :laughing::laughing::clap:

When customers are around, 
I'm pretty good at keeping it 
under my breath. :shifty:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

99.9% of the time...it's safe, clean and healthy.

.1% of the time...I can make the foulest mouthed trucker look like the dalai lama.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Heritage said:


> 99.9% of the time...it's safe, clean and healthy.
> 
> .1% of the time...I can make the foulest mouthed trucker look like the dalai lama.


:thumbsup: I am the same way.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

No.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I try not to,but I catch myself doing it once in a while. Never around the HO, even if they do first.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I cleaned up my act with the birth of my daughters. All went well until they went to college & THEY swore like sailors. In residential contracting it's best to keep it clean.


----------



## Constructive1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Some years ago I was driving and my oldest daughter who was about 2 at the time was in her car seat in the back. I missed a turn and without thinking mumbled "Oh sh!t". The next thing I heard from behind me was "sh!t what?"

Oops


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

silvertree said:


> I believe your a Minnesota roofer because of how you spelled Minesota.


Good one! :laughing:

I've never cursed on the job cuz I've never been po'd.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Today at a Site. A rooftop in an Upper Echelon area. The Town in which I grew up in, I was paid a visit from the building owner. She came with Guns Blazing stating that the Neighbor (a wind chime addicted, carrot-munching, tree-hugging, Save-The-Polar-Bears weirdo) who resides in the adjacent building, was no-so-very-happy with some of the language that she heard emanating from MY MOUTH.

I then showed said Property Owner my finger. Any "complaint" was IMMEDIATELY dismissed!

So YES! A word or two of less-than-Socially-Acceptable language has been uttered through clenched teeth by me. MORE THAN ONCE!


----------



## tommytwo (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been trying to work on swearing less. I think i'm down to about 30 times a day.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Today at a Site. A rooftop in an Upper Echelon area. The Town in which I grew up in, I was paid a visit from the building owner. She came with Guns Blazing stating that the Neighbor (a wind chime addicted, carrot-munching, tree-hugging, Save-The-Polar-Bears weirdo) who resides in the adjacent building, was no-so-very-happy with some of the language that she heard emanating from MY MOUTH.
> 
> I then showed said Property Owner my finger. Any "complaint" was IMMEDIATELY dismissed!
> 
> So YES! A word or two of less-than-Socially-Acceptable language has been uttered through clenched teeth by me. MORE THAN ONCE!


Typical New Yorker :whistling. My company policy will not allow bad language on any job site. Since the birth of my daughter I've made a great deal of effort to watch my mouth.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Nope Swearing is not a problem in front of or behind customers or even if i have my foot on their neck.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Only when something goes wrong... so, like, never:shifty:


----------



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Thats cause your younger and still have some respect left in you.


That is the exact feeling I get dealing with older contractors. They somehow "earned" the right to swear, and I have not yet earned that right.

I seriously doubt I will ever be that guy, but if I end up going through the horror stories, maybe then I will have earned the right, and will not care and just spout off about anything.

The reason I ask is I am in the middle of a job for a guy who is worse than Dana White with the F-bombs. Quite possibly every third word. I would say he is a nice enough guy..., but I doubt he is. It seems like he is a little guarded since I do not swear back with him, kind of like the look I would expect to get if I ordered a wine cooler at the bar after work.

I am debating going over his house and nailing his wife, just to show him I do have the F-ing ability to man-up, without the cursing of course.:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Who I am in the presence of my clients and who I am at home are 180 degrees of separation.

Angel face vs. Sailor mouth


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

No cussing allowed, unless someone hurts themselves, it may slip out


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Try not to do it at all. Only time I think it slips out is when I'm furious or hurt badly.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've been working on a db base job where the gc does not tolerate cussing. The Tues saftey meeting was followed with a reminder to "watch your mouth" and we all went back to work. An hour later the fire sprinker guy found some pipe or duct in his way and just started going off at full volume. He was escorted to the gate and never seen on that job again.... Pipefitter db is pretty hard to come by in this town. I bet he wishes he had more practice in controlling his mouth.


----------



## Handyman Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

No.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, but only if it's on a good note. I won't say something like "it's f-ing over there!" or "what the f--- are you doing down there!". But I might cuss to myself, like "what the f--- am I doing" You really have to watch your attitude at work. 

And same way around home owners, it would be stupid to cuss when you are around them.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm having a real issue with this right now. The home owner is rarely home while we work, but just one comment at the wrong time could blow this job if the owner is home. 

I've always been conscious of my language on the job since I've concentrated on working in Residential. But the crew has a pretty foul mouth as a group. It seems this is a bad habit we all have in this industry.

It's a difficult thing to implement to a crew that's been working in construction for a long time (you know, the talented one's) You can just fire them over this because you need them.

I wish I could make it stop but it seems to be the most difficult part of Branding I'd like to procure in this company. I know others who think they have crews like this, but I used to work for them and the fact is, they don't they just think they do.


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

swearing during the construction of single family homes where the owners are nowhere to be seen is therapeutic, rewarding and fun ..especially when we are teaching a polish or other immigrant tradesman not familiar with English swearing the tricks of the trade:laughing::w00t:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Project_Pat said:


> swearing during the construction of single family homes where the owners are nowhere to be seen is therapeutic, rewarding and fun ..especially when we are teaching a polish or other immigrant tradesman not familiar with English swearing the tricks of the trade:laughing::w00t:


Yeah, that is funny sometimes. I remember a Mexican guy I worked with, one of the first words he learned was ondalay mother f---er.


----------

